# Mods to 180hp Audi A3...help!



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Willing to get an 180hp A3. What engine upgrades are available...chip, exhaust, intake, boost control...?! Please, lemme know.
Gigante


----------



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Mods to 180hp Audi A3...help! (Gigante)*

Have a look to www.mtmonline.de/english/a3 
and enjoy
Holger


----------



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Mods to 180hp Audi A3...help! (AUDI-SPEED)*

If the link doesn't work:
www.motoren-technik-mayer.de 
and press the american flag....


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Mods to 180hp Audi A3...help! (AUDI-SPEED)*

Thanx, bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

